
Show HN: Flipper Zero – Tamagotchi for Hackers - zhovner
https://flipperzero.one/zero
======
ge96
Interesting I see the other version has WiFi. Kind of curious if these become
ubiquitous enough just having one would make you seem like "a bad person".

I suppose most people probably wouldn't know what this is.

Anyway looks really cool

~~~
zhovner
I believe it won't look worse than owning an Raspberry Pi with antenna.

~~~
ge96
Yeah at least this doesn't look as sinister as a bare board, looks like a
gaming unit or something.

I do like that aspect of it being like a "pet" hence the title but yeah.

------
samaro
Looks awesome.

The tamagotchi from my childhood had totally different body though

------
1337shadow
Really cool, try presenting it as a pentesting tool perhaps, tamagotchi just
reminds me of the game where you take care of a pet

~~~
londons_explore
Regular attendees of CCC will know that tamagotchis are famous in the hacker
community...

------
zxcvbn4038
Just what every office poltergeist needs, adding to wish list.

------
rebataur
Very nice. Thank you

------
netcrash
shutupandtakemymoney.jpg

